# Bottle sizes (VG/PG) & DIY 100ml's



## Morph699 (12/12/16)

Hey guys and gals,

Just a question or something ive picked up.. 

If i fill up a 500ml bottle of vg/pg (for vg/ pg, i usually use a 70/30 ratio) to the top then pour it into a 100ml diy bottle I can only get 4 bottles with a little left over, say 20ml's. so my question is.. are the 500ml bottles of pg/vg actually 500ml's or are the 100ml bottles we using bigger than 100ml's? as simple maths states 4x100 doesnt equal 500.

The 500ml vg/pg bottle's ive used are from vapeowave, skyblue or blckvapour, the 100ml's are from blckvapor, They are filled up to the neck/ curve. The 100ml's are filled up to the line right at the top.


----------



## Strontium (12/12/16)

The 100ml bottles are only supposed to be filled to the curve.


----------



## Morph699 (12/12/16)

Strontium said:


> The 100ml bottles are only supposed to be filled to the curve.



ok and thats exactly where i have so why and i only able to get 400ml out of a 500ml bottle?


----------



## Strontium (12/12/16)

Take a syringe, fill with water and measure your bottles. That way you'll see where the problem is.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## RichJB (12/12/16)

The specific gravity of PG and VG are known: 1.036g per ml of PG, 1.26g per ml of VG. Put your 100ml bottle on the scale, tare it then add PG until the scale reads 103.6g or VG until the scale reads 126g et voila - you have exactly 100ml of PG or VG. No need to guesstimate where the bottle should be filled to. If you repeat this process five times and your 500ml bottle of PG or VG doesn't contain enough to fill the fifth 100ml bottle to the required weight then you are being short-changed and can take it up with the vendor.

For 70/30 mix, just multiply 1.26g by 70 (88.2) and 1.036 by 30 (31.08) for a total of 119.28g. That is 100ml of 70/30 mix.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/12/16)

if its the bottles with the black nozzle they hold 120ml if you fill it to the top. There is a line just before the curve. Thats the 100ml mark. So in essence. you getting 4 x 120ml if you filling it. So 480ml. Hence the 20 ml left over

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morph699 (12/12/16)

RichJB said:


> The specific gravity of PG and VG are known: 1.036g per ml of PG, 1.26g per ml of VG. Put your 100ml bottle on the scale, tare it then add PG until the scale reads 103.6g or VG until the scale reads 126g et voila - you have exactly 100ml of PG or VG. No need to guesstimate where the bottle should be filled to. If you repeat this process five times and your 500ml bottle of PG or VG doesn't contain enough to fill the fifth 100ml bottle to the required weight then you are being short-changed and can take it up with the vendor.
> 
> For 70/30 mix, just multiply 1.26g by 70 (88.2) and 1.036 by 30 (31.08) for a total of 119.28g. That is 100ml of 70/30 mix.


Thank you, that explains why there's less per bottle as its using more volume for the same amount. 

ok, the 100ml bottles im using are the ones with the white nozzle, the vg/pg 500ml's are the see thru ones with the black nozzle. I will test tonight with a syringe.


----------



## RichJB (12/12/16)

Morph699 said:


> Thank you, that explains why there's less per bottle as its using more volume for the same amount.



No it isn't. 500ml is 500ml regardless of what it weighs. If they were selling you 500g bottles of VG then yes, that wouldn't be 500ml because VG is heavier than 1g per ml. But VG and PG are sold by volume, not weight. If you only have a syringe, that is one way to measure whether you are getting 500ml or not. But weighing would be an awful lot easier and faster.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (12/12/16)

Morph699 said:


> Hey guys and gals,
> 
> Just a question or something ive picked up..
> 
> ...



I use these bottles from BLCK - They actually hold way more than 100ml. But I figured that out after taking my 20ml syringe and filling an empty bottle 5 times = 100ml. Trust me almost 1 cm below the curve = 100ml

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (12/12/16)

@Chukin'Vape this is what I don't really get about Wayne's mixing style. He puts all his PG ingredients in first (flavours, nic, PG) and then just fills up the bottle with VG. But if that bottle holds way more than the stated capacity, as per the 100ml bottle above, he is not getting an accurate mix. Seeing how exacting DIY mixers are about wanting to add flavours to the second decimal point, it seems a bit haphazard to then "just fill up the bottle with VG" as a final step. I always measure out my VG by weight as per the other ingredients.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Morph699 (12/12/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> I use these bottles from BLCK - They actually hold way more than 100ml. But I figured that out after taking my 20ml syringe and filling an empty bottle 5 times = 100ml. Trust me almost 1 cm below the curve = 100ml
> 
> View attachment 78414



I mentioned already that I dont use those bottles, I use these: https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/accesories/products/dropper-bottle-hdpe-10ml



RichJB said:


> No it isn't. 500ml is 500ml regardless of what it weighs. If they were selling you 500g bottles of VG then yes, that wouldn't be 500ml because VG is heavier than 1g per ml. But VG and PG are sold by volume, not weight. If you only have a syringe, that is one way to measure whether you are getting 500ml or not. But weighing would be an awful lot easier and faster.



Currently Im finding that the scale I bought still hasnt got any batteries in it and it still sounds more complicated.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (12/12/16)

RichJB said:


> @Chukin'Vape this is what I don't really get about Wayne's mixing style. He puts all his PG ingredients in first (flavours, nic, PG) and then just fills up the bottle with VG. But if that bottle holds way more than the stated capacity, as per the 100ml bottle above, he is not getting an accurate mix. Seeing how exacting DIY mixers are about wanting to add flavours to the second decimal point, it seems a bit haphazard to then "just fill up the bottle with VG" as a final step. I always measure out my VG by weight as per the other ingredients.


I literally use to do exactly what Wayne did - mix all my flavours, PG & NIC - then just fill up the bottle with VG up to the curve / neck of the bottle. But I realised that my opinion about recipes reviewed as great or flavourful - I felt was slightly weak, or lacking something. These bottles actually only indicate what they can hold - and not what they do hold completely full. Scales are really useful.

Something else I also did was measure out the bottle with water first to get a real indication of where the 100ml mark was - so at-least there was no guessing work. Also the great thing about mixing 100ml is that 1% = 1ml. So no messing around on a calculator trying to apply a recipe %% to the amount your dropper bottle holds. (I know - because - lazy AF)

If you truly want to deliver critique on a recipe, and you didn't use a scale - how valuable is your input really?

I think Wayne simplifies stuff online to get people into mixing - there is no way he just tops up with VG mindlessly, haha. I literally sat 2 hours listening to him speaking about writing out a recipe in %% with notes + mix date, then testing it with a fresh wick each day following and write how it changed - up to about a 1.5 weeks, where the recipe will finally settle.. and ultimately stay. I think he uses the F out of a scale at home. But simplifies it for the noobs with things like - Fill up with VG and thats it.

And that is actually a fine way to start DIY, until you get online - see a recipe someone is raving about, go make it yourself - fill up your VG, and get back online and troll the F out of his recipe. If someone starts asking questions about your method, and you tune them you filled up with VG, your so done! LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------

